# Two-tailed T. falconensis born



## Nazgul (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

some days ago one of females gave birth to a bunch of scorplings of which one turned out to be two-tailed. The regarding specimen has two metasomas with 4 segments each, both metasomas are sharing the first segment. The specimen feeds properly and seems to be healthy apart from the mutation. Unfortunately my camera isn´t good enough to shoot better pictures of such a small object. If the specimen will succeed in molting the second time, better pics are to follow.


----------



## Frogsarethapoop (Feb 4, 2007)

If it reaches maturity, put it on Ebay and set the minimum to $10k, well maybe $5k.


----------



## quiz (Feb 4, 2007)

cute specimen and very rare  .  I wonder if this guy will use both stinger to paralyze it's prey.


----------



## fusion121 (Feb 4, 2007)

Very interesting Alex. What percentage of all scorplings you've produced does this constitute (approx.)?


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Feb 4, 2007)

finally an heir to the two tailed throne.  I hope it molts fine, with any luck it should live a normal life.  Best part would be living to maturity, and possibly passing on that trait, that would be an interesting experiment.

Good luck


----------



## EAD063 (Feb 4, 2007)

Another set of pediplaps and he'd be styling. Very interesting Alex, as usual!:clap: Now we need a two tailed L.Q. that we can call the deadliest individual in the world. LOL


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

Cool little scorp!
There's nothing wrong with the quality of your pics BTW (wish mine came out so nicely).


----------



## alkarlosse (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing  Good luck raising it, I hope it reaches adulthood.

Though I doubt it could pass on this mutation, I hope it does!


----------



## Gigas (Feb 4, 2007)

I have only heard of two tailed Centruroides till now (3 of the cases were exilicauda) hope it makes it to adult hood


----------



## HackoDis (Feb 4, 2007)

There was another scorpion born with two tails many years ago.

Here's the link:

http://www.sasionline.org/pepe.htm

The scorpion died, not because of a poor molt. But due to poor Shipping conditions


----------



## Tityus (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Alex,

Rare to see this I hope it reaches maturity and give no problem with molting.


----------



## Vixvy (Feb 4, 2007)

Lucky! I too had a M.martensii with two prosoma it has 2 pairs of pincers. but sadly it died 3days after it was born. hay....


----------



## Nazgul (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

pretty interesting indeed. All two-tailed specimens being mentioned in the paper by Sissom & Shelly had two "normal" tails with 5 segments each which branched off the 7th mesosoma segment. A specimen with an anomaly like that seems to be pretty unique.

@Oliver: approximately 0,04 - 0,05% maybe, probably even less, that´s just an estimation. Sissom & Shelley are citing a study by Brauer on 5000 specimens of E. germanus which had the result of 0,02%.

@Gigus: there are other genera reported having given birth to two-tailed specimens than just Centruroides, mostly buthids.


----------



## Zman16 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thats amazing! Scientists say that these kinds of things are hereditery. I hope he grows to be an adult!


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 4, 2007)

AWESOME!!  Let us know how it goes as it molts!  That is is really cool:clap: .


----------



## Thaedion (Feb 5, 2007)

Nazgul said:


> some days ago one of females gave birth to a bunch of scorplings of which one turned out to be two-tailed. The regarding specimen has two metasomas with 4 segments each, both metasomas are sharing the first segment.


Hallo Nazgul;

Glückwünsche on your unique scorpling. :clap: 

I have a few questions out of curiosity, if you care to entertain them. ¿ Is one tail predominate and the other subordinate? ¿ Does each tail act independent or do they act in unison? ¿ Is there any deformity in the secondary tail? (such as in side-show animal mutations _ie a 5th leg but totally useless_)   

Thanks for the pictures this is the first I've ever 'seen' one of these two tailed scorpions. _(well seeing one from a source who you can trust didn't doctor it up it PS)_ 

Respekt, Thaedion


----------



## Ythier (Feb 5, 2007)

Great new Alex ! Take care of this specimen !


----------



## HackoDis (Feb 5, 2007)

The arcticle i read about the two tailed scorpion, said it used it's left pincer to hold down the prey. Then it used it's right tail to kill it.


----------



## Michiel (Feb 5, 2007)

This is very rare........like Tityus said, I hope it will molt in a good fashion! Good luck with this strange one.....


----------



## Nazgul (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

the right tail seems to be the dominant one, although I didn´t have time to watch the specimen sting prey yet. Both tails can be moved independently. There are no deformities apart from the fact that both metasomas are consisting of only 4 segments.

I don´t think it´s hereditary. In Sissom & Shelley it´s mentioned Brauer came to the conclusion that such an anomaly results from splitting of the posterior part of the embryonic germ band. I haven´t read Brauer´s study yet though, I still have to receive it.


----------



## kahoy (Feb 5, 2007)

if it was able to molt to 2i, i doubt that it will have problems on molt, since 1i molt seems to be harder than the 2i because they need to fall on the ground and cling back to mom's back, on 2i the only problems on molt is when it dehydrates or if it hide on a very tight place and started molting.

but i think nazgul will treat his little baby like a king... or if we are lucky it may turn to be a queen...


----------



## alkarlosse (Feb 5, 2007)

You are one lucky... guy 

I can't really believe you got such an interesting specimen 

And I can't really wait to hear answers to Thaedion's questions.
And I can't really wait to see if it passes that down to offsprings, though it probably won't if it really isn't something genetic.


----------



## Nazgul (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi,

and I thought these would be the answers to Thaedion´s questions 


Nazgul said:


> ...the right tail seems to be the dominant one, although I didn´t have time to watch the specimen sting prey yet. Both tails can be moved independently. There are no deformities apart from the fact that both metasomas are consisting of only 4 segments...


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 5, 2007)

Let's see, the hard part for the little guy is going to be squeezing both tails through the single segment at the same time when it molts, right?  I really hope it makes it.  I'm glad I don't have it.  I'd probably take care of it to death like over watering a plant.


----------



## alkarlosse (Feb 5, 2007)

Nazgul said:


> Hi,
> 
> and I thought these would be the answers to Thaedion´s questions


Well, indeed. Actually I meant to say 'more detailed answers' or whatever. Perhaps I was too tired and needed sleep. Never mind


----------



## ectic (Feb 5, 2007)

What a super killer  Nice scorp , hope it makes it to adult.


----------



## Zman16 (May 6, 2007)

Does he still have both tails? Show pics if u still have him.


----------



## Yuki (May 6, 2007)

wowy, thats soo nice looking. I hope all gose well for that little one.


----------



## compnerd7 (May 6, 2007)

that's really awsome! first an scorp with 2 stingers, now another one with 2 tails.. what's next?:? :?


----------



## Mark Newton (May 6, 2007)

Two metasoma's means 2 x anus. I wonder if it will use both...   It will be really interesting if it lives to maturity...good luck with it. Would be interesting to see how it controls both, will it have independant control over both?


----------



## Aillith (May 7, 2007)

That is awsome. I hope it all goes well. 

@Mark XD The only person to mention a double anus and it had to be an aussie XD I spat my drink across my screen when I read that.


----------



## woodson (May 7, 2007)

Oh my God!
It is my first time to see so rare alive scorplings!
It's so interesting that he has 2 tails. Can he live well with 2 tails? Hope it can grow healthy...


----------



## Mark Newton (May 7, 2007)

woodson said:


> Oh my God!
> It is my first time to see so rare alive scorplings!


Now you know..the tale of the two-tailed is true.....


----------



## PIter (May 7, 2007)

compnerd7 said:


> that's really awsome! first a scorp with 2 stingers, now another one with 2 tails.. what's next?:? :?


Two scorpions


----------



## Rigelus (May 9, 2007)

> Originally Posted by compnerd7
> that's really awsome! first a scorp with 2 stingers, now another one with 2 tails.. what's next?





> Two scorpions


I just love that dry wit...


----------



## parabuthus (May 10, 2007)

VERY interesting!


----------



## Nazgul (May 12, 2007)

Mark Newton said:


> Two metasoma's means 2 x anus. I wonder if it will use both...   It will be really interesting if it lives to maturity...good luck with it. Would be interesting to see how it controls both, will it have independant control over both?


Hi,

that was exactly the problem. The specimen has died in instar 2 after having been fed a few times, most likely because of faecal blockage.


----------



## fangsalot (May 13, 2007)

aww darn!sorry to hear that man.


----------



## lychas (May 13, 2007)

damn thats no good


----------



## compnerd7 (May 13, 2007)

*bummer*

DOH!!! sorry for your rare loss man...


----------



## P. Novak (May 13, 2007)

Darn, sorry to hear that. It would have been awesome if it had lived to adulthood. 

Is diformities like this in inverts just like human diformities; a mess up in the genes?


----------



## Crotalus (May 13, 2007)

Novak said:


> Is diformities like this in inverts just like human diformities; a mess up in the genes?



No its more like conjoined twins
Have probably nothing to do with genes.


----------



## kahoy (Jun 4, 2007)

bumping...

just found this thread again, so do we have any scorp surgery?


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (Jun 12, 2007)

get some recent pics up!


----------



## EAD063 (Jun 12, 2007)

Were we not told this specimen died, not to mention the purpose of this thread has already been fufilled. Come on how old are we, can we please leave old thread where they are.


----------



## zilch (Jun 13, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Another set of pediplaps and he'd be styling. Very interesting Alex, as usual!:clap: Now we need a two tailed L.Q. that we can call the deadliest individual in the world. LOL


haha, good one


----------



## AnthrpicDecadnc (Jun 14, 2007)

EAD063 said:


> Were we not told this specimen died, not to mention the purpose of this thread has already been fufilled. Come on how old are we, can we please leave old thread where they are.


you can't tell me your not the least bit curious...


----------



## Aztek (Dec 9, 2007)

Throwback topic


----------



## K3jser (Dec 9, 2007)

Hmmm Is it possible to get some orther angel pictures of the scorp? i whould like to see pictures from the side and top.. this seems rather strange..


----------



## pandinus (Dec 10, 2007)

K3jser said:


> Hmmm Is it possible to get some orther angel pictures of the scorp? i whould like to see pictures from the side and top.. this seems rather strange..


as has already been stated several times already, this is a very old thread, and the specimen died a long time ago.


----------



## Kugellager (Dec 10, 2007)

Thread is now closed.

People, please check the dates to see how old something might be AND read entire threads BEFORE replying.

Thanks,
John
Arachnoboards
];')


----------

